# Blunt Talk



## REBerg (Aug 29, 2015)

A half-hour comedy show, not sci-fi but perhaps noteworthy with a cast captained by Patrick Stewart and including Brent Spiner.

Make it so, Mr. Data!

Saturday nights on Starz (not for the kids)


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 29, 2015)

Very strange looking show, from the promo I've seen on TV. But with Patrick Stewart, how could it not be worth watching?


----------



## REBerg (Aug 29, 2015)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Very strange looking show, from the promo I've seen on TV. But with Patrick Stewart, how could it not be worth watching?


Strange is a good descriptive choice. Over-the-top might be another one. Not a show for all tastes.

I enjoyed the first episode, but I've been known to find humor in odd places.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 30, 2015)

It's off the wall.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 8, 2015)

Just seen the first two episodes. Not for everyone, I think. But some, like REBerg, apparently found some chuckles I missed. Acerbic humor doesn't work for me. Apart from that i like my comedies to be well, you know, funny. Different strokes, I guess.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 20, 2015)

Patrick Stewart definitely has a flair for comedy.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 21, 2015)

Well, the show has at least two fans.
The bar scene with Stewart and Spiner was priceless, but far too brief!
Walter's relationship with Harry in hilarious.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 17, 2015)

Off the recording queue.
I was fascinated by the idea of Patrick Stewart doing comedy, but I think watching these efforts was seriously eroding my respect for Jean-Luc Picard.


----------

